# NIBO pipe lighter



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought myself one of these for x-mas. Old Boy knock off for around $20. No complaints. Holds enough fuel for a few days. lights every time. Soft flame is pipe safe.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am not as happy with mine. The flame is a little too soft even when you open up the adjuster all the way. I think I may warranty it.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Where'd you get the lighter at? Looks like a sturdy lighter.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice lighter! :tu

Until my Zippo is sent in for repairs I'll have to keep using my _Le Bic_!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Local B&M has a couple, one lit fine when they got it in and hasn't lit since.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I saw these on ebay yesterday, and did a little looking around on the net. Apparently the quality isn't that great and a lot of people are unhappy with it. I'm glad yours it working well for you, but I think I'm just going to wait and spend a little more on a Xikar Pipeline.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

I got mine at one of my local B&Ms. It's fully waranteed so I figured how can I go wrong. Online they're as low as 17 bucks. There's another knockoff by Monarch (?) and another by YiBao(?) all the same design for the same price.

Hold on while I relight my bowl of club blend in my pete 309 with the nibo....


Yep lighter works good. Has a good hand feel. I haven't had to turn the flint wheel more than once/light.

Basically I posted because for $20 there isn't alot to compare with this lighter. Heavy, solid metal, classy look, etc...


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought about getting something like that, but then my cousin showed me a lighter he got called an Imco triplex super. Apparently it's kind of like the European WWII version of a zippo. The part that holds the fuel and wick is shaped like a bullet, and comes out entirely while lit so it can be used as a pipe lighter or emergency candle, and best of all, they're only $6 each. Aaaanyway (not trying to threadjack or anything here, figured that's along the topic line enough to comment), good luck with your new lighter, and I hope mine works as well.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I have one. It's really a pain to light. Thinking about sending it in.


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

KBibbs said:


> I thought about getting something like that, but then my cousin showed me a lighter he got called an Imco triplex super. Apparently it's kind of like the European WWII version of a zippo. The part that holds the fuel and wick is shaped like a bullet, and comes out entirely while lit so it can be used as a pipe lighter or emergency candle, and best of all, they're only $6 each. Aaaanyway (not trying to threadjack or anything here, figured that's along the topic line enough to comment), good luck with your new lighter, and I hope mine works as well.


I have 3 of those, really cool! The only problem with the ones I have from the 1920s-1930s is that the bullet doesn't keep a very tight seal so I have to refill them daily, or close to it. I have a couple of zippo pipe lighters that only need filling every 3 days or so.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

stoked said:


> I have 3 of those, really cool! The only problem with the ones I have from the 1920s-1930s is that the bullet doesn't keep a very tight seal so I have to refill them daily, or close to it. I have a couple of zippo pipe lighters that only need filling every 3 days or so.


I have a few zippos, none of them pipe lighters though, and I thought these would be nice additions to my lighter collection. My cousins keep the fuel for over a week without going dry, so that seemed reason enough to get a couple, plus I love the design, and the simple changing of the flint...just awesome lighters overall. Plus, like I said, at $6 each, you can't beat that price!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

FYI if you have a Zippo (or like a Zippo) that seems to leak/evaporate try rubbing a little Vasoline on the outside of the insert after filling.


----------

